# Anyone know anything about IBEW Local 2066?



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

NewBack said:


> Who are they and why are they merging with Local 102?


I don't even know if that merger is possible.
102 is an inside/outside local
2066 is MFG.


----------



## NewBack (Sep 24, 2009)

Celtic said:


> I don't even know if that merger is possible.
> 102 is an inside/outside local
> 2066 is MFG.


Oh it's possible. We have a called meeting about it. The idiot governor is going to be there too.


----------



## NewBack (Sep 24, 2009)

"October 6, 2009 will be a Called Meeting, for the purpose of presenting to the membership redistribution of the contract increase in June 2010 into the pension plan and the amalgamation of Local union 2066 into Local Union 102.

*Governor Corzine will be the guest speaker at our meeting*."


I even included the underlining and bold from the letter.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

NewBack said:


> "October 6, 2009 will be a Called Meeting, for the purpose of presenting to the membership redistribution of the contract increase in June 2010 into the pension plan and the amalgamation of Local union 2066 into Local Union 102.


Be interesting to know the "W's" of this idea.


----------



## NewBack (Sep 24, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Be interesting to know the "W's" of this idea.


 "W's" ?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

NewBack said:


> "W's" ?


*.......W*ho
*.......**W*hat
*.......**W*hen
*.......**W*here
....ho*W*
*.......**W*hy


All the "W's" :thumbsup:


----------



## NewBack (Sep 24, 2009)

I can't find much info about 2066. Are they like maintenance workers in MFGing plants?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

NewBack said:


> I can't find much info about 2066. Are they like maintenance workers in MFGing plants?


I dunno ????

Just that it's manufacturing in Iselin/Edison.
Could be a fixture outfit or something.


----------



## patriot (Oct 6, 2009)

*Local 2066 MERGER with local 102*

Local 2066 Pension Fund Plan is considered to be in CRITICAL STATUS WWW.dol.gov/ebsa/pdf/c-notice10210802.pdf


----------



## Harpo (Sep 26, 2009)

local 2066 is mfg they have about 550 members who range from mfg to supply house counter workers and drivers, and yes they did merge with local 102


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Up here in NY LU 363 Represents a bunch of manufacture. along with Town highway workers/ Frontier workers/ united water..... from what I have always been told is it is basically for the Business manager to have those votes locked into place. Our local has 900 construction members and I believe 2300 "BA" members. IMO I think its a bunch of bull$hit you guys should fight it until the end....


----------

